# 12 days to go!!!!



## ascott (Feb 3, 2012)

Ok so in 12 days I get to bring the guys out from their brutts sleep! !!!! Okay so yeah I have missed em BIG TIME!!! I went out today anda uncovered Gamaras burrow and it held up awesome...well all but the black widow I had to disturb--ick ..

I had never checked to see how far down his digs where last year and so of course I had to stick the skinny rake down there and the entire rake went in!! So his little butt likes about the 5 1/2 foot mark....I tried to see it it went left or right and it appears to be just straight in....which would be good logistically anyways....

I am likely going to move the old mans day yard over to a much more lush spot near the front porch...we will have to see....anyways...just way excited was all...have a great day all


----------



## Shelly (Feb 3, 2012)

I think middle of February is somewhat early. Mine come out no earlier than March, and only after the weatherman gives a prediction of a week of sun.


----------



## ascott (Feb 3, 2012)

Oh absolutely Shelly...NOAA will totally delegate if my "hope" of feb 15 will come to fruition .....but I have two of the guys here that began popping out the start of feb then would do the back and forth until there was a week of 70 temps (when they brumate outdoors in the past)....so yup the middle of feb is my targe5but am totally prepared to let em go as much as two weeks beyond that.....so fingers crossed here and continually checking NOAA......


----------



## kimber_lee_314 (Feb 3, 2012)

I'm pulling mine up soon as well - it has been too warm here. A friend of mine found her DT dead last week, so I'm ready to get them up asap!


----------



## Tom (Feb 3, 2012)

The only thing I hibernated this year was my big Tegu. I can't wait to see him too. Seems like he's been gone forever... They put themselves down in September when its still warm out. Probably won't see him until March.


----------



## bigred (Feb 3, 2012)

ascott said:


> Ok so in 12 days I get to bring the guys out from their brutts sleep! !!!! Okay so yeah I have missed em BIG TIME!!! I went out today anda uncovered Gamaras burrow and it held up awesome...well all but the black widow I had to disturb--ick ..
> 
> I had never checked to see how far down his digs where last year and so of course I had to stick the skinny rake down there and the entire rake went in!! So his little butt likes about the 5 1/2 foot mark....I tried to see it it went left or right and it appears to be just straight in....which would be good logistically anyways....
> 
> I am likely going to move the old mans day yard over to a much more lush spot near the front porch...we will have to see....anyways...just way excited was all...have a great day all



Im sure you miss them, I cant wait for the warmer days so my torts can be out all day. We had several CDT when I was a kid. Have you had yours for along time


----------



## dmmj (Feb 3, 2012)

Any reason you chose 12 days?


----------



## ascott (Feb 4, 2012)

Bigred...I have had them for years? If I had to guess would one for 7 years...another about that long and the other two I have known for 6 years  but they did not come to live with me until about 2-3 years ago.....

Captain, this year is the first year that I have started them in their indoor boxes and I had a target time of 14 weeks (they wound down pretty much through octoberand so I had them in Nov. 1....so the 12hay days would bring them to 14 weeks....I will continue to check on them a bit more if the weather is not optimal for them at the 14end week mark....

Kimber I am so sorry to hear of your friends loss...that is always sad to hear..

Tom...wow, I had no idea they went out for that length if time...like half a whole year..what is their average lifespan? With that down time would imagine they can carry some longevity?


----------



## GotTurtles (Feb 5, 2012)

The other day I went outside annd my female desert was sunning. I couldnt believe she was out on her own. It has been really nice weather here.


----------

